# Warwick Panera Bread group



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Good morning everyone!
And is everyone enjoying the rain???

Just a reminder our next get together is this Thursday, May 24th at noon. Hope to see all of you there. (Panera Bread, Bald Hill Road, Warwick)

Eileen isn't able to make it, but sends her best wishes. She is in the middle of a remodeling project that took a sharp curve along the way. So she is painting the kitchen now. 

So set your "timer" and we will see everybody on Thursday.

Hugs, Linda


----------



## bdan (Sep 4, 2011)

see you tomorrow Barb


----------



## mosey (Jan 17, 2011)

Sounds good to me.
Maureen


----------



## Knitress (Feb 14, 2012)

Wished I lived where you all are at, love Panera and love knitting, but have fun any way.


----------



## MimiPat (Aug 5, 2011)

See you Thurs. as soon as I can get there!!
Pat


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

Wish I could come. Go to Peter Patchis for me!


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

My son and his family live in Warwick. I know exactly where the Panera is located. Too bad I live in Wisconsin. Have fun


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

I had a great time.
Loved seeing everyone again.
We talked about a lot and here are some links to those things.
Reversible tote

http://maribelmade.com/index.php/2010/06/diy-reversible-tote-bag/

Herrschers is where I get my printed labels.
http://www.herrschners.com/searchpage.aspx?k=labels

Vista Print is where I get my business cards. 250 free, just pay shipping.
The Deluxe cards go on sale once in a while. I get notices all the time from them.
The ones that I gave out are the Deluxe cards.
I have different cards for the different Yahoo groups that Im in.
http://www.vistaprint.com/vp/ns/default.aspx?dr=1&rd=1&GP=5%2f24%2f2012+10%3a22%3a38+PM&GPS=2454241677&GNF=0&GPLSID=
( VistaPrint.com )
This is where I buy my charms. I get the nickel-plated.

http://www.inmcrystal.com/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=hand+made+&x=0&y=0

I also made 2 reversible aprons. One with cats and one
with birds. I didn't take a picture of the one with birds. They 
both went to swaps that I had in a Yahoo group.
One was an apron swap and the other was a mystery swap.
Dick


----------



## mosey (Jan 17, 2011)

Dick, thanks for the info. I also had a good time with everyone.
See you next month.
Maureen


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

Maureen,
The blue tote went to Canada.
It was part of a dish cloth swap.
I sent 3 crocheted dish clothes, tapestry needles and cosmetic bag
with the tote for the swap.
When I did the mystery swap, I sent the a tote with a bird pattern,
a reversible apron with a bird pattern, a crochet hook case that
I made, a small bird and not sure what else. I knew that the
woman liked birds.
One of the bird patters that I used had birds of all the states on it.
If you look at the picture, the apron on the left has the same
pattern as the crochet hook case on the other side.
The crochet hook case has the same pattern as the apron on the
inside. 
The inside of the tote, has another bird pattern on it.
Dick


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Ahhhh Dick, I love the aprons.
You are so talented.
And thanks for the link for those charms. Gosh they have lots of things there. I'll be looking at it in more detail later.
Love those totes!
Have a great weekend.
See ya soon,
Linda
PS thanks for the charms. Have added it to the beach bag!


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

Under the cat apron, there is a download for the apron pattern.
I used D rings on the strap at the neck so that it would be adjustable.
I have been sewing for a while. When we were married, my wife
wanted a sewing machine. We used the money that we got from
the wedding to buy it and put some money with it to buy a cabinet for it.
Later, I found out that she hated to sew. So, I learned to use it.
I made her a vest and apron when she was a waitress.
I've made curtains and lots of things with it over the years.
I used to make macramé pocket books. I sewed the lining on
the machine and then blind stitched it into the pocket book.
Some had pockets with snaps and some had pockets with zippers.
Dick


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

This is the charm that I use.
http://www.inmcrystal.com/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=NKCH-HMWL&x=0&y=0

They are nickel plated. Not good for kids.
I add them and my business card to items that I make.
Dick


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Well I added the charm to the frogs neck on the beach bag.
I am sure I will be buying some of them on payday. Just a "cute" token for sure.
Thanks for being so generous.

See ya in 3 weeks.
Linda


----------



## mosey (Jan 17, 2011)

thanks for sharing all your goodies with us !!!
Maureen


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

I know your next meeting is on the 21st.
My wife had to change an appointment to that day.
So, I won't be able to make it.
Maybe next time.
Dick


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks Dick,
Hope all is well. We will miss you. And I will make sure you know when the meeting will be for July.
Have a SAFE 4th of July.
Linda


DickWorrall said:


> I know your next meeting is on the 21st.
> My wife had to change an appointment to that day.
> So, I won't be able to make it.
> Maybe next time.
> Dick


----------



## NancyJane49 (Feb 12, 2012)

When are you all meeting again - in June? I would love to join in. I live in Manville/Lincoln, RI.

I have just started knitting again. First learned when I was much younger. I have made a couple of baby blankets, 2 easier type shawls, and then mostly scarves and dish cloths. Could use some encouragement to branch out into something else.

Thanks, Nancy


----------

